

Aaron Swartz's Bubble City - bootload
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-11-27-n76.html

======
bootload
_"... Today's enemy? Newsflip, one of the crummy little online news aggregator
sites, which was threatening to write him out of the history books by dumping
the technology he'd single-handedly invented, news notation analysis (NNA),
and going with some upstart competitor that didn't even bother to have an
acronym for a name. Sure, Newsflip was a tiny site in the scheme of things,
but if it switched it would set a dangerous precedent ..."_

First chapter wasn't a bad read. Sarah sounds a bit too much like JT in
Snowcrash on a hoverboard. But it was this paragraph that really peaked my
interest. Substitute:

\- NotABug for Newsflip

\- NNA for reddit in lisp

\- Wayne for Aaron

Art imitating life?

